# iso Grammercy Tavern Coconut Sorbert



## joni (Apr 3, 2002)

Does anyone have the recipe from The Last Course Cookbook -- none of my bookstores here has it and I want to make it tonight! Thanks!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Why don't you browse here and see if you can't find that recipe or another you may want to try...


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Here is an interview with Gramercy Tavern Pastry Chef Claudia Fleming you may be find informative as well.


----------



## joni (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks! I already googled and did not find it....I googled before I posted the ISO


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Hi Joni,

If you get desparate, you can find it here you'll have to register and pay for the article.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

For this recipe, Claudia infuses shredded unsweetened coconut in regular whole milk. She finds this has more intensity than canned coconut milk. As an added bonus, the whole milk makes for a particularly creamy sorbet. She also adds a few drops of fresh lime juice to the mix. It's not a strongly pronounced flavor, butthat little touch of acid really helps counterbalance the richness of the coconut.

2 cups whole milk
1 cup shredded unsweetened coconut
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon fresh lime juice

1. In a medium saucepan, combine the milk, coconut and sugar. Bring the mixture to a simmer over medium heat, stirring occasionally. Simmerthe mixture until the sugar dissolves, about 2 minutes. Turn off the heat and let the mixture cool for 1 hour.

2. Strain the mixture into a bowl and discard the coconut. Stir in the lime juice, cover, and chill until thoroughly cold, at least 3 hours, or overnight. strain again and freeze in an ice-cream maker according to the manufacturer's instructions.

Enjoy and get the book ASAP! You'll love it!


----------



## joni (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks soooooo much Kimmie!! I do plan on getting the book, I need to go to a larger city this weekend and look at it! Thanks again!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

No problem Joni. Please share your results?


----------



## joni (Apr 3, 2002)

Reporting in on the Coconut Sorbet...with the milk, it is almost like a sherbet. Really good however. After you infuse the milk with the coconut -- the "infused" coconut is REALLY great, however! I had made the recipe from Gourmet or Bon A with coconut cream and lime...that was good too. I had already given that to someone, so what I need is a "side by side" comparison instead of trying to remember from 2 weeks ago!! Thanks again for the recipe! I did make Claudia's coconut tapioca...but with the large pearls, I do think you should soak them overnight, it is hard to cook the tapioca so long with milk and avoid scorching, unless you do it in a double boiler.


----------

